# New SF Axiom vs. Hoyt Excel



## Christopher1022 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey all. I noticed on Lancaster Archery that SF has a new 21" Olympic ILF riser (Axiom+L 21"). It used to be that the Excel was the only readily available olympic riser that short. Does anyone have an opinion on this riser vs the Excel for making a putting together a hunting recurve with some Tradtech limbs? The Axiom is $140 vs $200 for the Excel.


----------



## Christopher1022 (Mar 2, 2015)

Perhaps there are still more grip options with the Hoyt?


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

As I had an extra set of long TT BM's laying around, I decided to order one in black this morning.
LAS says its supposed to ship around the end of the month. Crossing fingers.

Like you said, not many 21" risers available, and for the price it was certainly worth giving it a shot.
If I like it, I'll probably order a second one and give it to my brother so we can shoot head to head without gear excuses


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

It may be a while before you get your riser, but please come back and give a report. I'll be most interested to read your opinions of this riser.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I bought a Hoyt Excel a while back and it was an OK bow, not outstanding but not bad either.......When I got the SF Premium Riser and the Kaya Tropics limbs I could tell the difference and I love that bow.......I'm thinking of buying a new one soon......same set up but new......


----------



## singlearrow (Jun 30, 2014)

If I remember correctly, I have read it somewhere. Axiom+L riser can handle up to 40 lb. It may not good enough for hunting.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

singlearrow said:


> If I remember correctly, I have read it somewhere. Axiom+L riser can handle up to 40 lb. It may not good enough for hunting.


40# is what the website recommends, but then, so was the Excel when it was introduced. Not to mention that 40# is plenty of weight for hunting deer-sized critters.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

I've been happy with the W&W risers I have, or had and while I'm not expecting the quality of my Inno AL1, or RCX17, it should be more than fine with a set of 25-30# TT limbs on it.
I'll report back when it's in hand.


----------



## Christopher1022 (Mar 2, 2015)

singlearrow said:


> If I remember correctly, I have read it somewhere. Axiom+L riser can handle up to 40 lb. It may not good enough for hunting.


Hmm. I missed the poundage recommendations on these risers. So if I wanted to put 55# limbs on the riser, should I stear clear of the excel and/or Axiom? I really dont want to drop the big bucks for a Titan!


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Christopher1022 said:


> Hmm. I missed the poundage recommendations on these risers. So if I wanted to put 55# limbs on the riser, should I stear clear of the excel and/or Axiom? I really dont want to drop the big bucks for a Titan!


Not necessarily. Just like this riser, the Excel was introduced and marketed as an entry level, youth, short-draw riser. The Excel has been in the hands of many hunters who are shooting well over Hoyt's recommended 40#, and I've seen several guys shooting over 60# apparently without issue. Construction may mean a lot about how this Axiom riser will hold up to loads. It may be a cast riser, or it may be milled from a single billet. Only time will tell. Once it gets in some hands and we get some reports.........


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Sent LAS an email asking about construction. Here's their reply. It helps explain the low cost... and maybe best to stay with their 40# recommendation--for now.



> Hello James, Thanks for the e-mail! That riser will be made of an aluminum cast. If you have any other questions please let me know. thanks! best regards,
> 
> Dakota Shackelford
> CSR
> Lancaster Archery Supply


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I looked at the Axiom L and if it is for targets only and not hunting, I think it would be a go but...... the SF Forged would be the way to go for a hunting rig I would venture to say.......Oops, I am in the wrong ball park.....your referring to the Excel....my bad


----------



## Christopher1022 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the diligence, Jim. That is a useful data point. It makes sense that it is cast since it is low cost. It will be interesting to see what the reports are as people start using it with heavy limbs. After all, some rifle receivers are cast even though the best ones are milled or forged. Of course if you are using less material in key places because you do not anticipate stress beyond 40#, then problems could emerge.


----------



## WAFlowers (Oct 30, 2014)

What makes a riser "for targets only"? If you are hunting isn't the animal your target?

Conversely, what makes a riser or bow specifically a hunting riser or bow? 

I'm not trying to be controversial; I'm new to archery this year and really don't know!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

With a price point of less than that of a dozen good arrows, if one eventually fails without any injuries, it's not the end of the world 
I'll likely just give it to my brother after I set it up and play with it for a bit. Cheap entertainment


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Is there much else available, other than sky, for 21" ILF risers?


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

BarneySlayer said:


> Is there much else available, other than sky, for 21" ILF risers?


Morrison Phoenix and 3Rivers Dalaa.


----------



## discord (Dec 2, 2014)

And the Bernardini Cobra


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I've been shooting an Excel with Dryad longbow limbs at 44 pounds. Very nice. I'm shooting without the grip. I think it's untorqueable. If that's a word.

Bowmania


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Bowmania said:


> I've been shooting an Excel with Dryad longbow limbs at 44 pounds. Very nice. I'm shooting without the grip. I think it's untorqueable. If that's a word.
> 
> Bowmania


It is now!


----------



## 4t5 (Dec 18, 2010)

MYBO RIO SUPERCAST risers are priced good also, come in 2 sizes, many colors.


----------



## rolyat008 (Aug 6, 2010)

I just ordered a 21" sf axiom L with a set of 50lb limbs. I'll report back after I shoot it for awhile. I don't expect to have any issues though.


----------



## rolyat008 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm having no problems shooting the axiom L at 50lbs. The riser is just as straight as when I got it. I don't notice any flexing or anything that would suggest the riser is being over stressed. I am not promoting going against manufacturer recommendations, but it is working for me. This has to be the best value ILF riser on the market!


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

You should also know that the limb pad angles on the excel make limb weight higher than marked, the axiom does'nt. I have them both, and like the axiom much better.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

GBUSA said:


> As I had an extra set of long TT BM's laying around, I decided to order one in black this morning.
> LAS says its supposed to ship around the end of the month. Crossing fingers.
> 
> Like you said, not many 21" risers available, and for the price it was certainly worth giving it a shot.
> If I like it, I'll probably order a second one and give it to my brother so we can shoot head to head without gear excuses


I like that.....nothing like competition with a relative especially one that close......I raised my son on a golf course and he turned out to be a Pro on the Nike Tour, then at a Country club......We had many rounds of golf nip and tuck all the way till the end and there is nothing like that kind of fun.....


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

Just reviving this thread as I just picked up a Hoyt Excel 21" riser and a set of with a set of Tradtech ILF B-45 recurve limbs by Samick. I've shot it indoors at the Bow Shop and find it much smoother then the Martin Cypress that I was using. The draw weight measures at a higher poundage when it was pulled on the bow scale. I haven't set the brace height or dialed in a set of arrows yet - but this will be worked out over the next little while. The AMO is somewhere between 62-64 and when measured it appeared to be about 63" which is an odd length.


----------

